# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Chroococcus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo una foto de Chroococcus, no os puedo decir de donde recogí la muestra porque hace tiempo que tengo la fotografía en el ordenador y hasta que no me he puesto a identificar el genero ha pasado bastante tiempo.

Genero Chroococcus.



La naturaleza no nos deja de asombrarnos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (12-oct-2016),HUESITO (12-oct-2016),Los terrines (12-oct-2016),perdiguera (12-oct-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos más con distintos aumentos y para acabar el tema podré un poco de info.
Como se puede ver son de color verde-azulas típicas de las cianobacteria, suelen encontrarse en colonia desde 2 a 16 individuos y con sus vainas protectoras.
Son seres de organización muy primitiva, su material genético no está encerrado en un núcleo sino disperso en el citoplasma, al igual que en sus parientes las bacterias.






Espero que os haya gustado aunque entiendo la rareza del tema.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-oct-2016),HUESITO (15-oct-2016),Los terrines (14-oct-2016),perdiguera (14-oct-2016),willi (16-oct-2016)

----------

